# Countdown to Halloween 2019!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Woot, woot


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Already in Trouble, Plus my main haunt is the 5th and 12th.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess I should go make something or fix something or cull out something or something....:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Crap!:googly:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Let's see ... that's 10 weekends ... 2 days each ... but Labor Day is in there ... and my niece's wedding is in there somewhere. Not mention the Cartersville Comic Con ...

Hmmm ... 14 actual days available for me to make my stuff. Well, if I start crying now ...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Let's see ... that's 10 weekends ... 2 days each ... but Labor Day is in there ... and my niece's wedding is in there somewhere. Not mention the Cartersville Comic Con ...
> 
> Hmmm ... 14 actual days available for me to make my stuff. Well, if I start crying now ...


You are funny!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Seems that once Labor Day is here, the time moves to warp speed. Lots to do in 60 days!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Can’t believe it’s already September.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Making progress (finally) on my goblin/cat makeover.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm really screwed now. 25 days before heading to campground for my haunt 3 full weekends. This week and weekend and into Monday gone already with camping at the lake. Fence needs to be repainted, finials need to be added completely new so have to connect. Plus so much more to do, no time for big projects this year and some that I wanted to do like columns don't see how can get to them. Plus have a few things need to do to car first as driving wifes right now and soon has to take grandkids to preshcool so she will need it.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That's adorable!


----------



## costumetiger (Apr 2, 2019)

Seems to come quicker every year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Love that!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Goblin makeover - done. Store bought crappy tombstone makeover - in progress. I'm in better shape than I was a couple weeks ago:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, we need to get some candy.....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hmmm, we need to get some candy.....


Hmmm, we need to get some MORE candy ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Doc, I think that's why we haven't bought any yet


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Need to get those projections going soon.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Start two weeks vacation after tomorrow and will need almost every day of it to finish some projects!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, nice wallpaper!:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

:eekin: :eekin: Well it looks like I'm going to miss Halloween, I have to work and my stomach's sinking. I'm all prepared except for I like to stuff Halloween bags full of candy and I'm lacking bags so brother is going to pick those up and fill in for me on Halloween. I'm grateful and jealous. I'm still trying to arrange coverage but I'm not willing to call off so it looks doubtful. I will get to get in costume and help TOT at work. so that's something. :biggrinkin: :biggrinkin:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear, but if it's any consolation those of us in the northeast are dealing with a worst case scenario weather situation (precipitation throughout the entire Halloween week period with it peaking on Thursday night). so your doing your bit to raise spirits at work is laudable. In comparison,we are in a "_let's have a party where no one will come_" situation. Or stated differently, rain and wind = seriously diminished TOT turnout


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Oh it's HALLOWEEN, I'm so happy!! :biggrinkin: Happy Halloween everyone!!* :eekin: :eekin: :eekin:


----------

